# Back again after ages and ages..



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I think now might be a good time to explain my thread title 

Over 3 years ago, I joined this forum as RavenMJ. I was asking questions related to my upcoming move to Hurghada and marriage to my egy guy.

You all gave me the scare of my life, but I can only thank you for it! It truly helped me be more prepared for the challenges I was to face moving to this country, and umm.. with my relationship. As a down-home southern texas girl, it was quite a shock and took me time to adjust to all the changes 

I disappeared from the forums shortly after, not because of anything related to Egypt, but the need to erase as much of my internet footprint as possible. I spent the next 12 months trying to get a stalker out of my life. Finally.. success.

It feels good to report, that I am happy, healthy, and married for 2 years now. Loving Hurghada (but not the power cuts, lol).

Funny thing.. out here by Mubarak 6, the power doesnt actually go out.. just brown out, then spike. Its killing my Aircon fuses left and right, and we cant seem to find any for sale. If I am quick enough, I can shut it off during the brown out, and before the spike.. but I dont always make it. Does anyone know where I might get these?

Great to see so many familiar names still here.. and looking forward to chatting with you all again


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Liralen

Glad to hear that you are healthy and happy in Egypt, specially when you moved in a very turbulent time.
Why don't you try and get a stabilizer to eliminate the cause of the problem.


----------



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

please explain? this is not something I am familiar with..


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

It is a device used to regulate the AC or DC voltages so that the consuming devices receive a steady voltage independent of how much power is drawn from the line.

I know you can find it at Radio Shack but I am sure it will be much cheaper in any regular electronic devices store.


----------



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you. I am not sure how one of these will work with my air conditioner... as the fuse that blows is built into a switch in the wall.

The Air con unit is split unit heat exchanger. (Compressor outside, seperate unit inside).

I will look into it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You can buy the whole switch on the wall complete with spare fuses, at many electrical shops, I like the one opp Abu Ashara in M2, but no one I know has found separate fuses for sale yet. Just remember it's better that the fuse goes, than lose the a/c or something else. Fuses are there for a reason! I have heard of several people bypassing the fuses. Sorry if you know this already, I felt I had to say it, just in case you didn't.


----------

